# Top 5 carnuba wax "best durability " ?



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello all members 

what is your favourite waxes to add extra stamina and durability?

not try colly 476s but ithink many guys will vote for 476s 

what about rubbish boys? 






Thanks


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

souveran awesome shine low durability 

swissvax b o s better durability . fantastic warm glow .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

trhland said:


> souveran awesome shine low durability
> 
> swissvax b o s better durability . fantastic warm glow .


ihave both i agree with you souveran bring very wet warm look but the durability is low .

swissvax bos better durability 2-3 monthes but horizintal surface need rewax every 60 days.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Swissvax BoS
Zym0l Destiny
Colly 476

are my favourite carnauba based waxes for durability


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Meguiars m16 and Collinite 476s are my 2 favorites :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Megs 16 is pretty durable, will be trying Dodo supernatural soon for durability


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

you got it then


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> you got it then


Yes, picked it up from post office this morning as i didnt get chance on thurs / friday. Was going to send you a PM later 

Really looking forward to trying it


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

my top 3 are in this order for durability 
ag hd 
dodo sn 
colli 476

as you said bos is a nice wax but it dont last imo:thumb:


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

dazzlers82 said:


> my top 3 are in this order for durability
> ag hd
> dodo sn
> colli 476
> ...


+1 :wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Not seen 476S beaten for durablity myself...

Meguiars #16 is very good too.

Zymol Glasur and Zymol Destiny no slouches in the durability front.

I find Swissvax okay for durability, BoS and Mystery seem to do pretty well though longer term testing on my own and family vehicles it seems Zymol seems to be just that bit better than its boutique rival in durability of late.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Not seen 476S beaten for durablity myself...
> 
> Meguiars #16 is very good too.
> 
> ...


dave so would you say glasur is good as a winter wax as ive just got a pot but still am heading for the ag hd as it lasted the whole of last winter on my car an its used every day:thumb:


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

dazzlers82 said:


> dave so would you say glasur is good as a winter wax as ive just got a pot but still am heading for the ag hd as it lasted the whole of last winter on my car an its used every day:thumb:


I put two coats of glasur on the car in June, then a coat of red mist on a week later to try it. I put another coat of the RM on half way through July and all still seems ok. I realise that's not as much abuse as it'll get in the winter months but the car doesn't get washed that regularly but I'm hoping to get some winter prep on it soon. Just waiting to see how long for the it all to wear off!! And the car is used everyday covering 200'ish miles a week

Worth a go I reckon. Hoping to get a second coat on a golf I did a couple of weeks ago shortly, which I will be watching closely


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Padtwo said:


> I put two coats of glasur on the car in June, then a coat of red mist on a week later to try it. I put another coat of the RM on half way through July and all still seems ok. I realise that's not as much abuse as it'll get in the winter months but the car doesn't get washed that regularly but I'm hoping to get some winter prep on it soon. Just waiting to see how long for the it all to wear off!! And the car is used everyday covering 200'ish miles a week
> 
> Worth a go I reckon. Hoping to get a second coat on a golf I did a couple of weeks ago shortly, which I will be watching closely


 What your seeing is the protection from the red mist not the glasur, as this is now you LSP. So dont judge the glasur as far as durability is concerned.

The secret of a good wax is oil and glaze retention. This is what give the gloss and sheen. Not the Carnuba.
As long as the oils are retained the wax will continue to have a gloss. But in time these will inevitably fade, and although the protection of the nuba is still present. That glossy look will fade.

Glasur is an extremely durable wax and seems to retain is oils for a long time. Better than a lot of waxes in its price bracket and above.
Gordon.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Is 476s a nuba based wax then? I thought that was 915.

I've just started on a ne tub of 476 but i've had superb durability from Colli845

Dodo SN seems good too but not applied it to my daily driver which would be the ultimate test of any wax!


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Padtwo said:


> I put two coats of glasur on the car in June, then a coat of red mist on a week later to try it. I put another coat of the RM on half way through July and all still seems ok. I realise that's not as much abuse as it'll get in the winter months but the car doesn't get washed that regularly but I'm hoping to get some winter prep on it soon. Just waiting to see how long for the it all to wear off!! And the car is used everyday covering 200'ish miles a week
> 
> Worth a go I reckon. Hoping to get a second coat on a golf I did a couple of weeks ago shortly, which I will be watching closely


you still got the scooby fella??????:thumb:

ill be trying glasur next year the cars parked up for winter project now so no point in putting it on just yet


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

any shouts for raceglaze 55. find this wax superb


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I would not consider 476 a nuba at all. Its the same as 845 only in paste version. Smell it and tell me its not loaded with synthetics. 476 is a sealant in a can in my opinion.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

'The Big Wax Test' ran on here and reported on January - I'm sure it had only 4 waxes left at the end of the 6 1/2 months test - Zymol Royale, Zymol Vintage, Best of Show and Race Glaze 55.
Costs: £8k, £2k, £130, £65. 
S/N bombed out relatively early as I recall.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

wax test was flawed though, those waxes would have mixed with others giving un accurate results IMO.

Oh Dave i can now see why you were not keen on the Nanolex...


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

caledonia said:


> What your seeing is the protection from the red mist not the glasur, as this is now you LSP. So dont judge the glasur as far as durability is concerned.
> 
> The secret of a good wax is oil and glaze retention. This is what give the gloss and sheen. Not the Carnuba.
> As long as the oils are retained the wax will continue to have a gloss. But in time these will inevitably fade, and although the protection of the nuba is still present. That glossy look will fade.
> ...


That's a vvveeeryyy interesting thought! :speechles


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

these were the waxes left after 6 and a half months 

Autoglym Hi Def
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
Nattys White & Blue
RaceGlaze 55
Swissvax Divine, Mystery, BoS and Concourso
Victoria Concours
***** Vintage and Glasur
:thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

caledonia said:


> What your seeing is the protection from the red mist not the glasur, as this is now you LSP. So dont judge the glasur as far as durability is concerned.
> 
> The secret of a good wax is oil and glaze retention. This is what give the gloss and sheen. Not the Carnuba.
> As long as the oils are retained the wax will continue to have a gloss. But in time these will inevitably fade, and although the protection of the nuba is still present. That glossy look will fade.
> ...


I am a bit confused by your oil and glaze retention comment.How would you define oil and glaze,in a Carnauba paste wax?Meg#16 and Simoniz Yellow are probably the oldest Carnauba paste waxes that we know of,which are solvent heavy,and don't contain oils,but yet they will retain their looks and protection for months,if properly maintained.What do you think gives these waxes their looks?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the big test was just 1 piece of evidence and as anyone knows, a test where n=1 has pretty much zero value in proving any hypothesis...

In other words, it needs to be taken as just 1 persons experience and nothing more. I had SN easily last every bit as long as Royale and Vintage when applied to my car 12 months ago. Thats another single piece of evidence as well, completely contradictory to the other test, so who is right? In the same vein, I found Zymol Destiny rather disappointing in how long it lasted, in complete contrast to Dave's comments above :lol:

I havent used RG55 in a long term test but tried it soon after launch and found it to survive some serious abuse from a clay bar and some strong APC solutions. That makes me think its also likely to be pretty durable, so its on the roof on one of my cars for this winter. 

Making any comments about wax durability (or not) after using stuff like Red Mist, OS, Z8 etc though is pretty pointless as all have a major impact on waxes in one way or another.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

coli 915 
fk pink wax
zymol titanium 

all good with durability.


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

dazzlers82 said:


> you still got the scooby fella??????:thumb:
> 
> ill be trying glasur next year the cars parked up for winter project now so no point in putting it on just yet


Yep. It would be nice to be able to park it up but it's my only car so I have to take it out each day, which I don't mind too much Still, gives it a chance to get filthy which just makes cleaning more worthwhile afterwards. Have just moved and wasn't too sure what the neighbours would be thinking once the pressure washer, foam lance, transformer, etc all came out to clean the car, but all good


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

AG HD wax has very good durability, just seeing how Supernatural holds up atm


----------



## egraphixstudios (Oct 19, 2009)

collinite 915. Very solid durability and deepest look.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

if you have deep pockets, then something like Zymol Vintage would do it. Otherwise - Collinite 915 (remember that 476S is synthetic), or RBOE.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Rubbish boys wax is next for me:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> S/N bombed out relatively early as I recall.


Early prototype of v1 Mr Wibberley, so irrelevant to the v2 recipe that's been on sale for the last year or so. 

According to the test you can also get up to 4 months of durability from our Rubbishboy's Juiced Edition, and the sealant test had G-techniq and Zaino products 'bombing out' far earlier than others have found. So plenty of odd results and surprises if you want them. One lot of tests done by one person ages ago with a blanket application method for the waxes (rather than each being applied according to specific instructions) may mislead as much as it may inform.

You'll find Supernatural now gives 4-5 months of durability from most of the independent reports on DW etc.

And heck, we may improve it again :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Early prototype of v1 Mr Wibberley, so irrelevant to the v2 recipe that's been on sale for the last year or so.
> 
> According to the test you can also get up to 4 months of durability from our Rubbishboy's Juiced Edition, and the sealant test had G-techniq and Zaino products 'bombing out' far earlier than others have found. So plenty of odd results and surprises if you want them. One lot of tests done by one person ages ago with a blanket application method for the waxes (rather than each being applied according to specific instructions) may mislead as much as it may inform.
> 
> ...


had sn on my missus focus since the 29/05/09 an still looks good:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

All of the Collinites, Megs #16, Zymol Glasur and Vintage (never tried Destiny) are my top performers, followed by RG55 and AG HDW.

SNv2 is better, but 4-5 months seems very optimistic from what I have seen from using it recently.

Glasur for me is the best all rounder in terms of boutique looks and superb durability, plus it's a pleasure to use.


----------

